# Do Not Watch Diners, Drive-in's and Dives!



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

"Ya get the brine, bacon, smokey and sweet flavors of spices with the deep fried pork butt. A couple of pounds of butter will balance out the heavy vegetable taste. A funky twist - whipped cream and parsley make a fantastic salad! "

Anyway... Walgreens messed up my refill for Xanax. Four peeps were sitting in chairs. About 10 peeps were standing. I sat with the losers. The lady next to me began to get agitated. She told me Walmart had run out of her meds and did not plan on ordering them until the end of the holiday weekend. I asked her what her meds were. "A thyroid medication", she answered.

So we chatted. She had been on Levothyroxine for about 10 years. Meanwhile, a gorgeous 20 something was standing in line listening to our conversation. She said, "I'm hypothyroid too! I have Hashi's!" This kid was so happy! She picked up her RX, and went on her way.

I was stunned, to say the least!

On my way home, I began to think of the odds. How many people are undiagnosed? Then the grief hit me! I pulled out of the parking lot and the tears began to spill. I made it about 2 blocks and I began to sob. My husband will tell you I rarely cry, and I NEVER sob. It felt so good! I cried for that little girl who always struggled in school because she couldn't focus. I cried for that lonely adolescent who never fit in. I cried for that mother that struggled to make her son successful. I cried for me!

I think I'm done crying.

Now I will start fighting. I live in a rural town with obsolete TSH lab ranges. It is a place I can begin again...


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I had a similar experience. I am the librarian in a rural community. I had been really sick for about 2 years before being diagnosed. When I finally got the first diagnosis of hyperthyroid, people , patrons and everyone was asking...so I told them. I was amazed at how many told me they take thyroid medication for hypo. Two of my closest friends, and I never knew!

I did begin to think about all of the undiagnosed and misdiagnosed. I had been fluffed off for two years as menopause, even considered checking myself into the psych ward, it was that bad.

Oh well, I am on the other side now, and because I was pretty open with everything, people have sought me out to just vent, ask questions, and compare providers. I think there are a lot of us out there, diagnosed and otherwise.

Keep the faith, you'll be okay!


----------



## midgetmaid (Jul 22, 2010)

My husband loves that show! Maybe it makes him feel better to watch them cooking and eating all those foods he can't have! LOL!

I just counted 12 people that I personally know that have one thyroid problem or another. I could probably think of more if I took time to.

Renee


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Babyrex,

You mention TSH ranges, have you ever had a FT-4 or FT-3 testing done?

If your doctor won't run it you can order them online for around $85 and they do throw in a TSH which is useless but included.www.healthcheckusa.com is where you go.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

webster2 said:


> I had a similar experience. I am the librarian in a rural community. I had been really sick for about 2 years before being diagnosed. When I finally got the first diagnosis of hyperthyroid, people , patrons and everyone was asking...so I told them. I was amazed at how many told me they take thyroid medication for hypo. Two of my closest friends, and I never knew!
> 
> I did begin to think about all of the undiagnosed and misdiagnosed. I had been fluffed off for two years as menopause, even considered checking myself into the psych ward, it was that bad.
> 
> ...


Thanks Webster! I think living in a rural town gives you a different perspective on how people manage and talk about their illnesses. When I lived in Chicago, I had many friends, yet I knew no one who had hypo. (or admitted it). Surely some peeps I knew must have had it. My personal belief is that it is a silent epidemic. All the message board posts are similar regarding getting "the brush off". My doc is adamant that I'm fine. Well, no I'm not. She really didn't want to hear about how much the levo was helping; in her mind I'm just another fat, Midwest women.

I will keep the faith! BTW, my sister lives in a small town, and she has been a librarian for over 20 years. (an old Carnigie building) its gorgeous!


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

midgetmaid said:


> My husband loves that show! Maybe it makes him feel better to watch them cooking and eating all those foods he can't have! LOL!
> 
> I just counted 12 people that I personally know that have one thyroid problem or another. I could probably think of more if I took time to.
> 
> Renee


That's amazing. What a great support community you have! I hope you all get together and compare notes on your docs, bashing those who truly deserve it.

I love eating dinner watching Diner's...I have to chew my food really slowly, otherwise I would just wolf it down. Haha! Have you noticed Guy has lost a lot of weight? I don't think he's eating a whole lot of that food he is filming with.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> Babyrex,
> 
> You mention TSH ranges, have you ever had a FT-4 or FT-3 testing done?
> 
> If your doctor won't run it you can order them online for around $85 and they do throw in a TSH which is useless but included.www.healthcheckusa.com is where you go.


Thank you Lovlkn, I have. I posted them in a previous thread. I will dig around and repost here. Also, I am going to LabCorp on Thursday with my 80 yr old dad. My PCP has refused my request for cortisol and ACTH test, so I will do it on my own! I'm going to Mayo to get this resolved for once and for all,


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

TSH - 7/26/12
8.225 H (.0350 - 4.940 UIU/ML) 7/26/12

ANA: Positive
ANATI: >=1:640
ANAPA: Homogenous

PCP put me on .025 MG Levothyroxine. After reading here, I requested FT3, FT4
and antibodies test.

Hypothyroid Tests: 8/9/12
FT3 - 3.11 (2.3 - 4.2) (2 wks after taking Levo)
FT4 - 1.11 (.5 - 2.1)
TPO - < 3 (0 - 5.61) 
TSH - 2.3

Lupus Panel: 8/3/12
C3 - 164 (90-180) MG/DL
C4 - 38 (16-47) MG/DL
SSA - Negative
SSB - Negative
DS-DNA- <1 (0-9)


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

1 in 13 people in the US have a thyroid disease. So no surprise if several of your friends have it.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> 1 in 13 people in the US have a thyroid disease. So no surprise if several of your friends have it.


Thanks CA-Lynn! I agree this may be a "silent" epidemic. Forums and message boards, such as these, help people to empower themselves. I will no longer acknowledge idiotic physicians telling me, "I am lazy, stupid, fat and ugly.

BTW, I have thought about your insight regarding "walking the dog". While not everyone has a dog, it seems to me you are instilling a passive approach to keep busy. I am not one to run a marathon. It ain't gonna happen. Instead of looking for the nearest parking spot, I am now parking as far away as I can. I believe the "little" increments matter. You are "spot on" regarding baby steps. I know I will fail in Zumba classes, but I can walk around the block...


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

babyrex said:


> You are "spot on" regarding baby steps. I know I will fail in Zumba classes, but I can walk around the block...


And that is all it takes to get started -- today around the block, next week around two blocks. It also really helps to take your mind off things. Although the bonus of having a dog doesn't hurt, either. 

I also agree, this is a major health issue that is being swept under the rug and mis-diagnosed as countless other things. They know the TSH ranges are way too high. They know T4-only doesn't work for everyone. They know there are a host of various antibodies. You have to wonder, what exactly is doing this to us? Is it the food, the environment, lifestyles, daily stresses, reactions to vaccinations (put on your tin foil hat), or just our bodies and immune systems gone awry? Or perhaps a combination of all of the above.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

[I also agree, this is a major health issue that is being swept under the rug and mis-diagnosed as countless other things. They know the TSH ranges are way too high. They know T4-only doesn't work for everyone. They know there are a host of various antibodies. You have to wonder, what exactly is doing this to us? Is it the food, the environment, lifestyles, daily stresses, reactions to vaccinations (put on your tin foil hat), or just our bodies and immune systems gone awry? Or perhaps a combination of all of the above.[/QUOTE]

I think it's EVRYTHING. Our food has been screwed with, our lifestyles are much more stressfull now and don't even get me started on the environment! I am currently in the process of having all my silver amalgam fillings removed because now they are making me sick. 
And yet the docs still don't listen and keep prescribing antidepressents. Go figure.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

babyrex said:


> Thanks CA-Lynn! I agree this may be a "silent" epidemic. Forums and message boards, such as these, help people to empower themselves. I will no longer acknowledge idiotic physicians telling me, "I am lazy, stupid, fat and ugly.
> 
> BTW, I have thought about your insight regarding "walking the dog". While not everyone has a dog, it seems to me you are instilling a passive approach to keep busy. I am not one to run a marathon. It ain't gonna happen. Instead of looking for the nearest parking spot, I am now parking as far away as I can. I believe the "little" increments matter. You are "spot on" regarding baby steps. I know I will fail in Zumba classes, but I can walk around the block...


"You go, girl!" Next thing you know those baby steps are incrementally larger. You will see!!

At one time, I could not do 1/4 of walking. I now do the elliptical and other equipment at the gym on high levels for an hour. I can do outside walking, 4 miles in about 50 minutes.

I used to be so sad; now I am GLAD!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

There is a growing body of thought that we are too "clean"---antibacterial everything, too many antibiotics in all areas of our lives--evidence suggests that lacking outside "invaders" to fight, our body instead turns on itself, and as a result autoimmune diseases in general are on the rise.

In the OP, actually I did not see it as a silent, undiagnosed epidemic of suffering. The two other people described were not depicted as unhappy--to me, that means that a whole host of thyroid patients, be there more of them or not, are treated well and respond well to their medication. I maintain that people who post in forums are not a true representative population, only because you are more likely to hear from those who have problems than those who don't.

I see it more as a sign of hope, not hopelessness, and I wish we heard more from that silent population of people who take thyroid medication and lead normal lives. I know there are plenty of them.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

babyrex said:


> .
> 
> I will keep the faith! BTW, my sister lives in a small town, and she has been a librarian for over 20 years. (an old Carnigie building) its gorgeous!


Ooooh, a Carnegie building...I am jealous! Our facility is a large but it has an institutional look on the outside. Mayhem on the inside!  Librarians rock! My daughter is a librarian too, could not convince my son though!

Best to you, you will get through this!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

lainey said:


> There is a growing body of thought that we are too "clean"---antibacterial everything, too many antibiotics in all areas of our lives--evidence suggests that lacking outside "invaders" to fight, our body instead turns on itself, and as a result autoimmune diseases in general are on the rise.
> 
> In the OP, actually I did not see it as a silent, undiagnosed epidemic of suffering. The two other people described were not depicted as unhappy--to me, that means that a whole host of thyroid patients, be there more of them or not, are treated well and respond well to their medication. I maintain that people who post in forums are not a true representative population, only because you are more likely to hear from those who have problems than those who don't.
> 
> I see it more as a sign of hope, not hopelessness, and I wish we heard more from that silent population of people who take thyroid medication and lead normal lives. I know there are plenty of them.


I would too. It's funny how many happy, normal run of the mill people I interact with and, had I not had my issues (and therefore discussed thyroid stuff), I would have never suspected they had issues.

I think the clean living theory has merits. Then again, I'm not known as the best housekeeper....


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

bigfoot said:


> And that is all it takes to get started -- today around the block, next week around two blocks. It also really helps to take your mind off things. Although the bonus of having a dog doesn't hurt, either.
> 
> I also agree, this is a major health issue that is being swept under the rug and mis-diagnosed as countless other things. They know the TSH ranges are way too high. They know T4-only doesn't work for everyone. They know there are a host of various antibodies. You have to wonder, what exactly is doing this to us? Is it the food, the environment, lifestyles, daily stresses, reactions to vaccinations (put on your tin foil hat), or just our bodies and immune systems gone awry? Or perhaps a combination of all of the above.


Thank you bigfoot. Today, I went with my 80 yr old dad to LabCorp in St. Louis. Yes, he drove! And he loves to "floor" it.  He has had his blood tested by independent labs for about 20 years. He believes he has more invested in his health than physicians that may see 20 patients a day. My father has/had Graves, and had his thyroid gland "nuked". (His words, not mine!) He has blood labs done every 4 weeks. He also has kidney issues. So I ordered my own blood labs for a full thyroid panel and adrenal tests. My Dad is healthy. My Dad is cool! I will let you all know what comes up as far as new lab reports.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

sjmjuly said:


> [I also agree, this is a major health issue that is being swept under the rug and mis-diagnosed as countless other things. They know the TSH ranges are way too high. They know T4-only doesn't work for everyone. They know there are a host of various antibodies. You have to wonder, what exactly is doing this to us? Is it the food, the environment, lifestyles, daily stresses, reactions to vaccinations (put on your tin foil hat), or just our bodies and immune systems gone awry? Or perhaps a combination of all of the above.


I think it's EVRYTHING. Our food has been screwed with, our lifestyles are much more stressfull now and don't even get me started on the environment! I am currently in the process of having all my silver amalgam fillings removed because now they are making me sick. 
And yet the docs still don't listen and keep prescribing antidepressents. Go figure.[/QUOTE]

Thank you sjmjuly. I am no longer taking anti-depressants. Not that I have overcome "feeling sad", but I just don't need or want them anymore. Prozac and Zoloft did NOTHING for long-term depression. Levothyroxine has cleared 60% of brain fog, and 50% to 60% of depression. Yes, this is my clinical, statistical evidence! LOL!

My husband and I have had no dental insurance in the last year. Our previous dentist insisted that we have our "silver" removed. (I am one of those people who hates dental work; thus I brush and floss daily). Unfortunately, we moved before he was able to remove my last amalgam. Folks, this is an alloy of mercury. If you think it is safe, let your kids chew on a stick of Grandma's old thermometer.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Andros said:


> "You go, girl!" Next thing you know those baby steps are incrementally larger. You will see!!
> 
> At one time, I could not do 1/4 of walking. I now do the elliptical and other equipment at the gym on high levels for an hour. I can do outside walking, 4 miles in about 50 minutes.
> 
> I used to be so sad; now I am GLAD!


Thank you Andros. You are a gifted person! You spend so much time helping people like me understand their illness. I am so grateful! Your knowledge helps me to move forward. Many thanks!


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

lainey said:


> There is a growing body of thought that we are too "clean"---antibacterial everything, too many antibiotics in all areas of our lives--evidence suggests that lacking outside "invaders" to fight, our body instead turns on itself, and as a result autoimmune diseases in general are on the rise.
> 
> In the OP, actually I did not see it as a silent, undiagnosed epidemic of suffering. The two other people described were not depicted as unhappy--to me, that means that a whole host of thyroid patients, be there more of them or not, are treated well and respond well to their medication. I maintain that people who post in forums are not a true representative population, only because you are more likely to hear from those who have problems than those who don't.
> 
> I see it more as a sign of hope, not hopelessness, and I wish we heard more from that silent population of people who take thyroid medication and lead normal lives. I know there are plenty of them.


Thank you Lainey. I agree. We have created our own little "antiseptic" world. I was one of the bad Mommies. I let my kid play in dirt and did not run screaming to the ER every time he sniffled. My now 21 year old rarely gets sick!

As far as my Walgreens visit; I cried not for them but for me and all the others who have been misdiagnosed and for those who will never be...Certainly, there are many others who have been successfully treated. But I am 52! In all these years, NOT ONE MD ever alerted me to the fact that I may have a problem. When I have discussed my symptoms, they have been dismissive and arrogant. Pill pushers, quite frankly!

I have noted that the longer people have been successfully treated with medication, the more likely they are to "forgive and forget". Why? Because they feel better! It makes sense. That young 20 something at Walgreens is unlikely to harbor a grudge, she is being treated! She feels good! I am happy for those that are successfully treated. It certainly gives me hope. But I disagree about the misdiagnosed and undiagnosed population. And if they knew, I'm sure they would disagree too!


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

webster2 said:


> Ooooh, a Carnegie building...I am jealous! Our facility is a large but it has an institutional look on the outside. Mayhem on the inside!  Librarians rock! My daughter is a librarian too, could not convince my son though!
> 
> Best to you, you will get through this!


Thank you Webster. While small, this library is beautiful! A Tiffany glass dome completes the awe factor. One of those places you can hang out for a day!


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> I would too. It's funny how many happy, normal run of the mill people I interact with and, had I not had my issues (and therefore discussed thyroid stuff), I would have never suspected they had issues.
> 
> I think the clean living theory has merits. Then again, I'm not known as the best housekeeper....


My house is clean ( well sort of)  I have 3 dogs and a messy husband who hates housework. My dogs are allowed on the furniture and also sleep in the bed!

Again, like I said to Lainey, if people are successfully treated, chances are they are happy! They are unlikely to complain about their illness, why should they? So you probably won't hear too much from them. The problem is the undiagnosed population! I have had the "brush off" for many, many years. I believe it is easy to become complacent when you feel good. I do not plan on cutting any more slack to the docs. If they are not up to the job, they're fired! It is their JOB to be current. If I can do all this research, so can they! Sorry, I'm on my soapbox again!  Thanks to everyone for their replies and well wishes!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Isn't that the truth? Think about it: if you're feeling well you're out "playing," not reading these posts, right?

I'm all for firing docs when they're not up to par. But you do have to be careful and make sure that it isn't the patient who's just not wanting to hear what the doc has to say. Slippery slope.


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

Very true CA-Lynn. A good point is my current PCP. She's a TSH MD. But she is sweet, happy and tries to be helpful. I have not given up on her because I need to see what Mayo comes up with, then I can share with her. Hopefully she will see the light. Otherwise... LOL!


----------



## babyrex (Aug 5, 2012)

I have to write quickly because I am already late for work. Read this, my thyroid friends: I have lost 2 more pounds. Eating with moderation and a small increase in exercise! I am doing the HAPPY DANCE! Woo Hoo! Thank you medication! Thank you support group! Did I mention I am HAPPY!!!!......!!!!!!!.......


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> I'm all for firing docs when they're not up to par. But you do have to be careful and make sure that it isn't the patient who's just not wanting to hear what the doc has to say. Slippery slope.


Agreed.

I'll admit before saying this that I'm biased because my husband, both brothers-in-law, both sisters-in-law, and my best friend grade school are all in the medical field. With that said, while I think there are a lot of not so great doctors out there, if you could see a teeny sliver of the of crazy that most medical people deal with day in and day out, I think you'd understand why there's a tendency to brush things off. I'm not saying it's right, I'm just saying we're all human, including them. This thyroid stuff is difficult to tease out and it makes it difficult for all involved.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

WTG on the weight loss! It does take time.

Returning:



> I would too. It's funny how many happy, normal run of the mill people I interact with and, had I not had my issues (and therefore discussed thyroid stuff), I would have never suspected they had issues.


I would like to add that I don't like the "thyroid stereotype" that I see.

I have heard thyroid patients described more than once as "the F's" as in Fat, Female and over Forty. And this was cocktail party conversation with physician friends.

On more than one occasion, I have had it said to me, "YOU don't LOOK like you have a thyroid problem".

One was a doctors nurse, who actually responded when I asked what I "should" look like if I had a thyroid problem, and her first response was, "well you're not overweight" before she caught herself and shifted to gears to go on to say how well I must have responded to treatment because I didn't have a goiter (anymore).

As for treating "symptoms", hypothyroid symptoms are very generic and indicative of a myriad of lifestyle, diet and deficiency issues. Most doctors have no trouble finding a real problem when the patient complains and the labs show it. The issue is the marginal people, who may or may not benefit from thyroid medication because their levels don't necessarily justify it, but who may do a little internet research and think thyroid replacement is the answer to all of their woes.

So I have to wonder, if people who fit the stereotype are advocating better treatment of thyroid patients (because their levels are borderline--look at the posts in this forum alone from people like that) I have to wonder, what are they doing to help the rest by dispelling the notion that they're not really just depressed, stereotypical F's?


----------

